# substitute for hydroleca



## keviin2k9 (Aug 5, 2009)

what else can you use for a drainage layer?


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

hydroton or clay pebbles


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

hortag or clay pebbles from the grown-your-own-drugs company £15 a sack

www.growell.co.uk


----------



## keviin2k9 (Aug 5, 2009)

there all the same near enough i mean something what everyone can get hold of easiily


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

You can get hydroleca mail order or from your local garden centre. I think homebase do it as well...

easy to get hold of


----------



## keviin2k9 (Aug 5, 2009)

ive looked on their websites but carnt find any


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mate,

Anything small, round, heaver than water...Marbles, chippings, pebbles...

Jay


----------



## keviin2k9 (Aug 5, 2009)

has anyone else used pebbles????


----------



## keviin2k9 (Aug 5, 2009)

cmon peeps would stones be used instead of hydroleca as they dont absorb water


----------

